
How Do I Know If I Should Take a Job at a Startup? - prostoalex
http://techcrunch.com/2015/05/11/how-do-i-know-if-i-should-take-a-job-at-a-startup/?ncid=rss&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29&utm_content=FaceBook#.7rxzlm:W8XH
======
dmak
I always join for the team and the people. I like to see what their passions
are like because that would usually yield a better working environment. It's
also very easy to pick up new knowledge when people are passionate about
something and just want to nerd out on that subject.

